# Baby bump or weight gain?



## PinkCupcake

Sorry for asking such pointless questions! I posted this question in the first trimester section but I feel more at home in the teen pregnancy bit with you girls! Just wondering whether you think this is a bump starting to form or weight gain? 1. this is obviously my first baby 2. I was 7 stone before (about 100 pounds) with a very toned stomach.. so although some people have told me I might show quicker due to being so little, I didn't expect to show this early as it's my first. It seems so surreal if this is a baby bump because although I never planned on getting pregnant at this age, i've always LOVED baby bumps and used to stick pillows up my top when I was like 10!! :haha: It's constantly there, from when I wake up in the morning to when I go to bed at night but it does grow a tiny bit after i've eaten a *huge* meal. 

Any judgements?? :)
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsEngland

That is what i call baby bloat :haha: It can't be actual bump because your uterus is still in your pelvis at the minute it doesn't rise above your pubic line until about 13/14 weeks.


----------



## PinkCupcake

Oh right! :) 

it's so weird, people are starting to ask if i'm pregnant by it :haha:


----------



## Linzi_x

That's baby bloat I think hun :) Baby and uterus is still very very very small but it can be mistaken for a bump.


----------



## MrsEngland

PinkCupcake said:


> Oh right! :)
> 
> it's so weird, people are starting to ask if i'm pregnant by it :haha:

Least they dont think you've just eaten too many cakes :haha:


----------



## PinkCupcake

When did you girls pop out??


----------



## MarissaFaith

That's just a "bloat"!!! 
This is me at like 9 weeks when I was convinced I was showing. Looking back - I was still a size 0 & having to wear belts... deff NOT showing! :haha:


Take advantage of still being able to fit into all your clothes now! Because it sucks when all you can find to wear are yoga/sweat pants and leggings!

To answer your other question - I could tell a difference in my "bump" at like 21 weeks, but no one ever asked if I was pregnant until like 25-26 weeks.


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Its just bloat,and/or water weight if its hot here you are and youve been taking in water more than usual:winkwink: my bump popped early since its my second pregnancy,but the first time around my belly didnt pop foreverrrr:dohh: dont worry,time will fly.and bfore ya know it,youll be waddling like all of us big girls here hahaha:cloud9:


----------



## PinkCupcake

*I guessed it was something like that  it's all so new to me though, i have no idea haha *


----------



## Linzi_x

I started showing properly at about 22-24 weeks :)


----------



## ClairAye

Looks like bloat, like others said your uterus is still down in your pelvis right now, my bump came between 19-21 weeks but didn't look noticeably pregnant until around 27 weeks! :flower:


----------



## Babybbumbleb

I started showing at like 18 weeks but I'm really little. Now I'm almost 30 weeks and from behind I don't look pregnant but from the side I look like I have a big ole baby in my belly! :)


----------



## fl00b

late 20's for me, now i look mahoosive :(


----------



## lunar

Definitely looks like baby bloat! I completely remember getting the same thing early on.

Only within the last week or so have people commented on my tummy. My stepmom joked last night, "You really popped over the week!" So I guess it's showing a lot now!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I would say bloat for now, but in a few weeks you will definitely have a little bump going on. I am just as small as you and I started showing by 14 weeks, obviously not massive, but still had a bump :)


----------

